# Just ordered a Truckcraft TC-120S...



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

They said it should be in, in 1-2 weeks........I will buy the T-130 Spreader for it next fall....

This will be a great upgrade for mulch, grass, debris disposal, and leaves....and salt next year..........


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Pics, we want to see pics..... This thread is worthless without pics..:bluebounc


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

well when I get it I will post pics.........see ya in 2 weeks.... Also have to drive 275 miles each way to get it.....


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Have a link to the site with pics?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.truckcraft.com/productDetail.asp?id=3&cID=


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the drive is saving me about $1000


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

where you have to go and what it costing you?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Actually I think it is the same place you got yours....Turner Tractor, North of Pittsburg.....$4478 that includes the cab protector, and rear side board with swing away kit.....


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

DUMPS 7,000 LB IN 18 SECONDS

You better not put that much in the truck!!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;510155 said:


> DUMPS 7,000 LB IN 18 SECONDS
> 
> You better not put that much in the truck!!


Would 6,999 be ko??ussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks like it'd be a great upgrade for some guys I know...I don't think my truck would hold up to one, though.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

ok thats cool,it was worth the ride,i have been happy so far with ours,nice place and real friendly people.i dealt with truckcraft direct also ,now they are a different story,wasn't thrilled with the support.But Ray Turner is a good man.You will be happy with them.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I know Ray Turner. He's a good guy to deal with. I'm out there often, as I'm only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Truck craft with deicer great for snow maintenance, and lawn maintenance good choice


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

well I got it........I actually went ahead and bought the D-Icer also....Ray had one left and gave me a very good deal on it........pics tomorrow......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*I got it and the salt spreader also.....*

I pickup it up Saturday at Turner Tractor in PA.....great people.....I highly recommend them....I also got the salt spreader for it......at a very good "last one" price...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

dmontgomery;544216 said:


> I pickup it up Saturday at Turner Tractor in PA.....great people.....I highly recommend them....I also got the salt spreader for it......at a very good "last one" price...


Looks nice Derek. :waving:


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

looks great how much out the door?


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Turner....that's the one by Evans City, PA, correct? That's about 15 minutes from my place.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks Tom.......

Yes Brandon that is the right place...........I wish I had a dealer like that near me....

$8300 for the insert and the salt spreader, and installation of the insert...... Ray showed me that there had been a 12% price increase on the spreaders last summer. I had intended to wait to buy the spreader until this Fall but he knocked off about $500 since it was the end of the season and the last one he had....... Plus it saved me another 600 mile round trip......


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Good to hear they treated you right. I haven't been to his place for years, but I go by there all the time. To be honest, didn't even know he sold that kinda stuff.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

The insert was about $1500 cheaper than the dealer in Dayton.......my guess is the same for the spreader.....


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

dmontgomery;508337 said:


> They said it should be in, in 1-2 weeks........I will buy the T-130 Spreader for it next fall....
> 
> This will be a great upgrade for mulch, grass, debris disposal, and leaves....and salt next year..........


theres one on ebay with spreader starts at 6000 if anyone i looking for one.. just would like to let you all know about it go into salt spreader


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

RSK;544702 said:


> theres one on ebay with spreader starts at 6000 if anyone i looking for one.. just would like to let you all know about it go into salt spreader


try this

1 of 10

Supersize

Starting bid: US $6,000.00

Your maximum bid: US $ 
Place Bid 
(Enter US $6,000.00 or more)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

End time: Mar-21-08 12:30:19 PDT (2 days 20 hours) 
Shipping costs: Pickup only - see item description for details 
Ships to: Will arrange for local pickup only (no shipping). 
Item location: Boothwyn Pa, United States 
History: 0 bids

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can also: Watch This Item 
Bid with Bid Assistant

Get mobile or IM alerts | Email to a friend

Listing and payment details: HideShow 
Starting time: Mar-16-08 12:30:19 PDT 
Starting bid: US $6,000.00 
Duration: 5-day listing 
Payment methods: PayPal (preferred) 
See details

Meet the seller 
Seller: chevmeisterz71( 85) 
Feedback: 100% Positive 
Member: since Dec-24-00 in United States

See detailed feedback 
Ask seller a question 
Add to Favorite Sellers 
View seller's other items

Contact the seller instantly

Buy safely 
1. Check the seller's reputation 
Score: 85 | 100% Positive
See detailed feedback 
2. Check how you're protected

Item Specifics

Title: Truck Craft Aluminum Insert Dump Body W/ Salt Spreader

Condition: Used

Description
Auction is for a Truckcraft Insert Dump Body and Salter, fits most 8' truck beds.

From truckcraft for TC-120

7,000 lb Dump Capacity 
48 1/8" x 98" cargo area 
12 volt power unit 
1 hour installation 
Fits all full size pickups 
2.4 cubic yard volume * 5 cubic yard with side boards 
47 degree maxium dump angle 
18 second lift cycle, 39 sec total cycle 
insert weight - Approx 420 lbs
From truckcraft for TC-130

Direct Tailgate Replacement 
Weighs approx 150lbs 
Initial installation under 4 hours 
can be removed and installed in 10 minutes after initial installation
A work light, 35w reverse light and flashing amber lights have been added to salter unit.

Dump unit includes Cab guard and rear sideboard mounts that were never installed. Control unit and wiring harness included. See photos for actual condition, unit was used lightly, and was installed in a 2005 GMC Sierra. Salter is stored indoors all summer, and was rinsed thoroughly after every use.

MSRP is over $10,000.

Offers will be considered on the entire body, or individual pieces. We may adjust starting price if a reasonable offer is recieved. Individual pieces will not be sold untill after this auction.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Select a picture 
Larger Picture


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

RSK;544703 said:


> try this
> 
> 1 of 10
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Truc...018QQitemZ280209651396QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

he d, if we get any snow this weekend and you want to get that new equipment dirty, give me a call at earth works if you need any salt.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess maybe I need to get the spreader installed...........but thanks


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats a nice setup!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks so far I am very happy with it.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Last night was my first use of the dump insert and spreader....it worked great......I ran about 5-6 tons through it......

I have to get use to the spread pattern......but that will come with time......I am still tweeking it....

Derek


----------

